# Gärten unserer Nachbarn



## ina1912 (18. Sep. 2016)

Hallo Ihr Lieben!

Heute habe ich eine wunderschöne Sendung über polnische Gärten im MDR gesehen. Sehr empfehlenswert!  Hier der Link zur Mediathek:

http://www.mdr.de/mediathek/fernsehen/a-z/sendung685664_ipgctx-false_zc-ba8902b5_zs-73445a6d.html

Vor allem der große botanische Garten in Wroclaw interessiert mich,  der beherbergt neben Teichlandschaft und ca 120 Seerosensorten auch die Nationalsammlung von ca 500 Efeusorten.
Der Japanische Garten etwas außerhalb der Stadt soll der größte Europas sein. Auch gibts glaub ich ein stück weg ne riesige Staudengärtnerei mit sehr kreativem ausladendem Schaugarten.
Das schreit ja geradezu nach nem Forianerausflug mit nem Mietbus samt Stadtbummel und Hotel in der nächsten Gartensaison!!!

Was meint Ihr, gibts Interessenten im Berliner Raum, oder auch von weiter weg?

Lg ina


----------



## Erin (18. Sep. 2016)

Moin Ina,

käme darauf an wann es stattfinden soll, aber prinzipiell ja, klingt sehr verlockend  Berlin ist mit dem Zug nicht soooo weit weg und nach Polen will ich schon ewig mal


----------



## ina1912 (18. Sep. 2016)

Na jedenfalls zur Seerosenblüte!


----------



## Sklave von Mathias (18. Sep. 2016)

Das klingt ja sehr interessant. Kommt auf den Termin an. 

LG Heike


----------



## Erin (18. Sep. 2016)

ina1912 schrieb:


> Na jedenfalls zur Seerosenblüte!



Na das bietet ja einen gewissen Zeitraum


----------



## jolantha (19. Sep. 2016)

Würde mich auch interressieren


----------



## ina1912 (19. Sep. 2016)

Na vielleicht sollten wir das tatsächlich mal für nächsten sommer im Auge behalten.  Wir können ja eine Abstimmung/Umfrage zum Termin hier starten. Wie macht man sowas eigentlich? Danach wird man sehen, wer von wo anreist, wo Treffpunkt ist und wie wir dann alle bis nach Polen fahren können.

Lg ina


----------



## troll20 (19. Sep. 2016)

Von Berlin 4h anreise, da lohnt ein Tagesausflug eher nicht, leider.


----------



## winterm (19. Sep. 2016)

Würde mich auch interessieren


----------



## ina1912 (19. Sep. 2016)

troll20 schrieb:


> Von Berlin 4h anreise, da lohnt ein Tagesausflug eher nicht, leider.



Na deswegen doch mit Hotel und Zweitgartenbesichtigung!


----------



## jolantha (20. Sep. 2016)

Ich müßte mich auch über die A 2 quälen, um nach Berlin zu kommen. 
Aber das macht mir nicht wirklich was aus. Fernbus wäre ja auch ne Möglichkeit


----------



## domserv (20. Sep. 2016)

Etwas weit für mich, da fahre ich doch lieber nach Ibbenbühren zu naturagart. Das ist näher für mich.


----------



## ina1912 (24. Sep. 2016)

Die Sendung wird übrigens gerade im Moment auf mdr wiederholt! 

Lg ina


----------



## ina1912 (9. Okt. 2016)

Hallo zusammen! 

Im rbb läuft gerade eine Sendung über die Gärten von Appeltern (NL). Ein sehr phantasievoll angelegter Garten, wie ich finde. Dem Garten hatte sich übrigens letzte Woche auch der mdr Garten gewidmet, den man noch in der Mediathek findet.

Lg ina


----------



## ina1912 (7. Jan. 2018)

moin moin zusammen! 

eben habe ich im MDR die neue Ausgabe von mdr Garten gesehen, heute ging es um die Gärten der cote d'azur in Südfrankreich an der Grenze zu Italien. Es waren wunderbare Sukkulentengärten auf Küstenklippen, verwunschene Schattengärten (u. a. von Frau Rothschild), Parfümeursgärten und mediterrane Formschnittgärten zu sehen, müsste man eigentlich mal mit einer Reisegruppe nachfahren, die Tour. 
in der mdr-Mediathek habe ich die Sendung jetzt noch nicht gefunden, aber sicher ist sie morgen drin. Außerdem wird die Sendung von Sonntag morgen 8:30 Uhr  immer am nächsten Samstag um 12:15 Uhr wiederholt.

lg Ina


----------



## jolantha (10. Jan. 2018)

Hi, diese Übersicht finde ich recht nützlich 
https://programm.ard.de/TV/Themenschwerpunkte/Ratgeber-der-ARD/Heim-und-Garten/Startseite


----------



## ina1912 (9. Sep. 2018)

moin moin zusammen! 

gerade lief im MDR wieder der mdr Garten. Heute waren sie zu Besuch in schwedischen Gärten. hat mir sehr gut gefallen. u.a. waren die wunderschönen Schloss - und Stadtgärten von Stockholm und Malmö zu sehen, aber auch ein Kleingartenmuseum mit zauberhaften geschnitzten Lauben und einem jungen engagierten Chefgärtner, der sich auf die Fahne geschrieben hat, vergessene Blumen aus Omas Zeit wieder bekannt zu machen, und daraus jedes Jahr neue Themenbeete macht, wie zb ein Horrorbeet mit besonders gruseligen Pflanzen oder Pflanzennamen.
dann war noch ein Privatgarten zu sehen, wo italienisches Flair  durch Pflasterflächen aus Restmaterialien (was mir ja besonders gefällt)  und mittels winterharter Pflanzen geschaffen wurde, die mediterran aussehen wie Yucca, Silberbirne uä (was ich 2001 schon auf der BUGA in Potsdam als Idee mitgenommen hatte, aber die Schweden sind halt auch kreativ)

hier ist der link zur Mediathek, aber die heutige Sendung (8.9.18) ist noch nicht drin..einfach nochmal aktualisieren. 

https://www.mdr.de/mediathek/suche/index.html

lg Ina


----------



## ina1912 (14. Apr. 2019)

Hallo Ihr Gartenliebhaber!

heute habe ich eine Sendung des ORF über Gartenparadiese im Havelland auf Youtube entdeckt. Eine hübsche Reise die Havel entlang aus Berlin heraus über den Förster Garten in Potsdam-Bornim,  der Garten von H. Näser (Nachfolger von Karl Förster), private Gärten bei mir im Nachbarort und anderen in Brandenburg, bis zum BUGA-park in der Stadt Brandenburg. Über die Sendung habe ich mich sehr gefreut, war doch vieles zu sehen, was mich seit 20 Jahren bei meiner Gartengestaltung beeinflußt hat. Auch wenn noch einige mir wichtige Gärten fehlten, wie Park Sanssouci, der BUGA-PARK Potsdam von 2001, der Altman-Garten in Werder (Altmann war auch Schüler von Karl Förster), so finde ich die Sendung trotzdem sehr ansprechend gemacht. Sie ist eine sehr gute Werbung für meine Region, das Havelland, und deshalb möchte ich sie Euch ans Herz legen.
Ihr findet sie bei Interesse hier :





_View: https://youtu.be/ZKLg2l6pgAI_

vielleicht kommt ja der eine oder andere von Euch auf den Geschmack und lässt sich davon zu einer Reise ins Havelland inspirieren... 
lg Ina


----------



## ina1912 (26. Mai 2019)

moin moin! 

heute beim mdr Garten:
Gärten in Slowenien 

https://www.mdr.de/mdr-garten/gartenreise-slowenien-parks-gaerten-100.html

ich wusste gar nicht, dass es dort auch so viele, relativ dicht beieinander liegende Parks und Gärten gibt. gezeigt wurden jedenfalls schöne Anlagen vom verschneiten Bergpark bis zum italienisch geprägten Terrassengarten am Meer, mit wirklich enthusiastischen und visionären Gärtnern. Ein bisschen verwunschen, mit knorrigen Bäumen, geheimnisvollen Skulpturen und den tollen einheimischen Kalksteinen. 

wen es also mal nach Slowenien verschlägt, der sollte unbedingt mal schauen, ob er ein, zwei dieser Gärten besichtigen kann.

lg Ina


----------



## ina1912 (21. Juli 2019)

Hallo zusammen! 

gerade bin ich zurück von den britischen Inseln und habe ein paar Gartenbilder mitgebracht. Zunächst einmal Irland. es war zwar keine Gartenreise, aber glücklicherweise lagen einige Gärten auf unserer Reiseroute.

hier aber erst einmal wild wachsende Dinge, die man am Straßenrand findet, darunter wilder Thymian und Majoran, __ Hirschzungenfarn ua. __ Farne, Fuchsiensträucher, __ Baldrian, __ Storchschnabel g. sanguineum und g. robertianum, heimische Orchideen, __ Malven, __ Fingerhut, weiße Heckenrosen, Königskerzen und jede Menge bemooste knorrige Bäume


----------



## ina1912 (21. Juli 2019)

weiter geht's mit Bildern aus Irland und England (Grafschaften Cheshire und Lancashire)


----------



## ina1912 (21. Juli 2019)

Jetzt kommen ein paar Gärten, zunächst mal in der Nähe von Galway die Anlage von Cong Abbey und der Brigit's Garden, der die Jahreszeiten im keltischen Kalender darstellt 
                                                            
leider sind beide beim upload durcheinander geraten.


----------



## ina1912 (21. Juli 2019)

Jetzt kommt der Garten von Killashee House irgendwo südwestlich von Dublin in der Grafschaft Wicklow


----------



## ina1912 (21. Juli 2019)

nun der Killruddery garden in Bray, südlich vor den Toren Dublins


----------



## ina1912 (21. Juli 2019)

Hier noch Fotos von vielen Vorgärten auf der Route in Irland auf den Aran Islands, dem Ring of Kerry, Gap of Dunloe, Killarney uvm und in Lancashire (England)


----------



## DbSam (21. Juli 2019)

Hallo Ina,

schöne Bilder ...  
Und viele Bilder - Essen und Schlaf hast Du im Urlaub hoffentlich auch noch etwas bekommen. 


Gruß Carsten


PS:
Solche Anwesen eignen sich immer hervorragend als perfekte Kulisse für den nächsten Psychoschocker:


ina1912 schrieb:


>


lol


----------



## ina1912 (21. Juli 2019)

und weil nicht alle rein gepasst haben, hier noch Bilder von der Muckross Farm, einigen Parks in Connemara und Killarney sowie einigen Blumenarrangements und Fassaden in Dublin 
                                                        

so, nun ist es aber genug! 

wünsche allen noch einen schönen Sonntag Abend! 

lg Ina


----------



## DbSam (21. Juli 2019)

... also doch nur Schlaf im Bus, Essen von der Assiette und 'Waschlappenvollbad'.



Gruß  Carsten


----------



## ina1912 (21. Juli 2019)

so ähnlich! mussten uns nach der Rückkehr erstmal zwei volle Tage ausschlafen! Wir haben in Irland wirklich jede Menge gesehen, wahnsinnig tolle Landschaftsaufnahmen bei mega Wetter machen können (habe insgesamt über 1800 Fotos gemacht). Bei meiner Freundin in England durften wir uns schon ein wenig erholen und länger als bis 6:30 Uhr schlafen, aber unterwegs waren wir auch jeden Tag.


----------



## DbSam (21. Juli 2019)

ina1912 schrieb:


> habe insgesamt über 1800 Fotos gemacht


Zu Zeiten des Analogfilms wäre da noch nicht einmal Geld für die Assiettennahrung mehr übrig gewesen. 

Egal wie anstrengend es war, Hauptsache schön. 


Gruß Carsten


----------



## Goldkäferchen (22. Juli 2019)

Hi Ina,
sehr schöne Fotos!
 Wir waren damals in Cornwall, sehr schöne Landschaft (Naja siehe Rosamunde Pilcher) Haben auch 'ne Menge Fotos gemacht und leckeren Fudge gegessen 
Warst Du auch auf den Kanalinseln? Aber ich glaube, das wäre zuviel des Guten ...
Kommt das nächste mal dran.
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## ina1912 (22. Juli 2019)

Genau, die Kanalinseln, Cornwall, aber auch Schottland und Nordirland stehen ganz oben auf der Wunschliste, zusammen mit Madeira! 
ich war allerdings schon mal vor 20 Jahren in Wales, da würde ich auch gerne nochmal hinfahren.

lg Ina


----------



## Goldkäferchen (24. Juli 2019)

Hi Ina, ich mach Dir mal noch mehr Appetit auf Cornwall. Wir hatten damals eine Rundfahrt gemacht, war toll!
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## Goldkäferchen (25. Juli 2019)

Naa, Lust auf Cornwall? 
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## ina1912 (27. Mai 2022)

Hallo Ihr Lieben, 

ich möchte Euch heute mal wieder Appetit auf Gärten in meiner Nähe machen : heute Abend 20:15 uhr im RBB kommt "die 30 schönsten Brandenburger Gartenparadiese". 
sehr empfehlenswert! 
unter anderem werden zwei von Karl Förster gestaltete Gärten zu sehen sein (auch sein eigener), dann der BUGA-Garten von 2001 und natürlich die wunderschönen Gärten in Sanssouci. 
viele von ihnen habe ich mehrfach besucht. 

Euch allen ein schönes Wochenende! 

lg Ina


----------

